# Screen printing on wood with regular paint



## Hillmann (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a project that I need to print on wood and don't want to buy specalized inks for only a single use, I plan to use some acrylic paints I have laying around. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to prevent the paint from drying to the screen immedeatly after I print?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Use a retarder/thinner and clean up before it dries.


----------



## ScreenFoo (Aug 9, 2011)

If you or someone you know has an old school nylon mesh screen use that--it will hold about ten percent water by weight, and if you soak it before you load paint and test print, it's kinda like getting the brush wet first.

And as Wormil wisely stated, a retarder and prompt clean up should be all you really need.


----------



## colin72 (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm an artist and I'm trying to use screen printing in my work. I've been trying some things on canvas with acrylic paint.

Here is what I do...

The acrylic paint dries FAST (even with a retarder). After I print, I put a paper towel over the screen and use a spray bottle to soak the towel with water and go immediately to the shower where I have my pressure washer set up. Don't fool around, move quick.

I was trying to do it without a pressure washer and it doesn't work very well. I ended up with acrylic paint stuck in my screens.

Practice before you try it on the piece of wood you plan to use. The wood is going to have to be sanded well so that it's flat.


----------

